# Filler for Melamine?



## rkruz (Feb 1, 2020)

I made a router table and had a couple oppsies with the router bit when for the plate and guide cutout.
Is there a good filler to use for these small voids?. 
The melamine is bright stark white. I have a tube of tub silicon tube caulk but it wout have the slickness of melamine but there are very small deviations of 3/16" should make to much difference and the color would probly match.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

How big are the areas you need to repair? Surface and minor scratches can be covered up with white nail polish (also great for appliances  For larger stuff, I would not use silicon as it's flexible and you want rigid. Depending on size, either Bondo or glazing putty would work, although I am not sure you can get it in white. If not, you could patch and then hide with the nail polish as mentioned. After waxing, it should be just fine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I would use epoxy. Overfill slightly and, when cured, use a sharp chisel to shave it level. If you are concerned about appearance, I think you can find white epoxy or you can make sanding dust from a scrap of your melamine to add to it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If appearances aren't an issue the product I go to for filling wood defects, just to get level is Durhams Rock Hard. Mix a little, mix a lot, it has a good range of workability, and will machine, sand, carve, or whatever you want to do with it. Once dry it doesn't chip, crack, or shrink. It doesn't need excessive prep work to glom onto whatever you want it to attach to, no odor, and pretty cheap, especially compared to epoxies and the like. You can sand, dye, or paint it. But common sense will tell you because it is different, it will not look exactly like your melamine.

Plain it is ugly as a ducks butt though. Well, it's sexy in that same way drywall mud is. It is about a thousand times more durable to use than Bondo, or drywall mud.

If you are all about looks, don't make errors on the cuts is the best advice I can pass along.


----------



## Cajunrotor (Jan 11, 2012)

How about using white gelcoat? It's available in small repair kits at most marine chandleries. Probably not as strong as Bondo, but the base is already white and pretty easy to apply, sand, and finish.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> How about using white gelcoat? It s available in small repair kits at most marine chandleries. Probably not as strong as Bondo, but the base is already white and pretty easy to apply, sand, and finish.
> - Cajunrotor


Man, gelcoat would be a good match for white melamine, but I have to differ on the 'easy' part! From my experience, gelcoat is a polyester resin just like Bondo, so it's about the same in strength but more brittle, and much more expensive since it's sold as a 'marine' product  Both can be machined, but it takes some care not to damage surrounding areas and making things worse. Done right though, the results can be impressive - here is sailboat rudder I did a few years back… took me almost a month to do the structural fiberglass, epoxy and gelcoat repair and a LOT of hand sanding to get it to the point shown (before and after shots):


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















> If appearances aren't an issue the product I go to for filling wood defects, just to get level is *Durhams Rock Hard*.
> - therealSteveN


That stuff looks interesting, but it says it's a gypsum based product which seems counter-intuitive, and the MSDS says it's mostly plaster of Paris (70-80%) and talc (5-15%)?!? The talc component is interesting as I know it is used with epoxy to make it easier to sand for use as a body filler and fairing compound. Doesn't seem like it would be as hard as epoxy or Bondo (polyester resin) though. I'll have to grab a can and check it out!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I look for function and not fussy about appearance in the shop so I would use one of the two part epoxy sticks. It won't be white but you could paint it. They come in a stick form about 3/4" x 6" and you cut off the amount you need, knead two sections together and use like a putty. Form it the best you can then cut or sand it after it cures. Priced in the $4 to $10 range. It has a good shelf life (for the remainder) and some even works under water, and some have metallic compounds that repair all kinds of things, even stripped screw threads.


----------



## rkruz (Feb 1, 2020)

Great suggestions. Thank you. your right the silicon caulk is a bad idea. Rock Hard I have and is good stuff and would work for sure. In 3 months I wont care but since its new the look is important so a white solution I need. Putty a great idea. Ill try some of the white epoxy putty. 20z but Its just a few small spots


----------



## DalyArcher (May 3, 2015)

https://www.americantechnologyinc.com/product/seamfil-special-color-1oz-tube/

seam fill. every colour in the formica rainbow.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

5 minute epoxy with white colorant. Ez breezy, done in 5 minutes


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

SEAMFIL….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> seam fill. every colour in the formica rainbow.
> 
> - DalyArcher





> SEAMFIL….
> 
> - JackDuren


There's an echo in here. For the record, Archer came in first.


----------

